# Failure to Launch



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... I know you guys may not believe this, but Angibug came home with this movie this afternoon and said we were gonna watch it tonight in the HT room. I couldn't believe she actually wanted to watch a movie. :blink: 

I'm not much on romantic comedy's but I'll watch them. I've even watched a few by myself in the past and generally enjoy them, but prefer action, adventure and crime drama type movies more.

Anyway... on with the DVD movie. 











I like Matthew McConaughey... he is a great actor IMO. Then when I learned Terry Bradshaw was playing a fairly significant role I thought cool. He is naturally funny to me and in this movie he brings his unique style of humor with him. I'm not crazy about Sarah Jessica Parker (although she has a great last name), but she does okay in the movie I guess.

So this movie is about McConaughey who lives with his parents at I think 35 years of age and his parents believe it's time for him to move on. They hire Parker to work on him and it's the typical romantic comedy from there. Bradshaw is his dad and he is a hoot. I got a few cracks out of him and his wannabe acting. There were some really silly/corny scenes that I could have done without, but overall it was okay. Not a DVD I'd buy but I suppose it might be worth a rental if you like romantic comedy's. McConaughey has done much better.

There was nothing to the SQ and PQ was average. I'm gonna say this was just an average movie to me.

:2.5stars:


----------

